# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Sax N’ Art Jazz Club - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Jazz club là một câu lạc bộ dành cho những người yêu thích nhạc Jazz, yêu thích tài nghệ của saxophonist Trần Mạnh Tuấn và các ban nhạc nổi tiếng.


Được hình thành cách đây hai năm nhưng Jazz club đã có mặt trong danh sách bình chọn tốt nhất của Vietnam Economic Times và tạp chí The Guide. tại Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. 


Không gian được trang trí khá ấn tượng và bắt mắt bởi những chiếc saxophonist trên tường và những bức tranh của ban nhạc, chính giữa là một sân khấu nhỏ, khách có thể ngồi xung quanh để thưởng thức. Ngoài ra còn có một quầy bar với rất nhiều loại rượu ngoại nhập rất hấp dẫn. 

Hãy đến đây và thả hồn theo những điệu nhạc rất đặc sắc và bạn sẽ không thể nào quên những cảm xúc trầm mặc, lắng đọng trong bạn.


Ðịa chỉ	28 Lê Lợi, Q.1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 8228472	


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Sax N’ Art Jazz Club_

(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

không khí âm nhạc nhỉ

----------

